# favorite cold weather gear



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

I start wearing long johns in about November and where em everywhere

For working outdoors

Long johns
Jeans
Cotton socks 
Wool socks
T-shirt
Thermal shirt
Long sleeve shirt
Hoodie
Light jacket
Heavy jacket
3x pairs of cotton gloves (only thing that has ever worked for me)
Toque
Steel toe boots

If it's gonna be real windy I'll throw on a pair of coveralls too to keep the wind from blowing up my back. 

This winter I didn't have much work though, and almost all of it was indoor.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

When I saw the Carthart gear in the Tractor Supply store, I went all out on it not thinking that there was probably something better. I figured that if it was good enough for farmers and cattle ranchers, it was probably good enough for anyone. It works great but I always manage to soak my hat-hood in sweat before the day's end. 

I went and got some ski goggles.. they make a BIG difference. Everyone on the site thinks that I am crazy but they keep my face warm without fogging up my glasses.


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## spartancc (Dec 4, 2011)

long johns top and bottom
jeans 
t-shirt
long sleeve t (turtle neck)
hoodie 
carhartt bibs
starter windbreaker
nitril gloves with cottons underneath
stocking cap
1200 gram steel toe rockies with cotton socks


Have a Carhartt coat, didnt get out of the truck all winter. Found the windbreaker works pretty good.:thumbup:


----------



## cdkyle (Jul 12, 2009)

A lot has changed in four years.....BUMP


----------



## MattK (Apr 2, 2009)

Over the years, I've upgrade my clothing to higher end gear:

Thermals - ColdPruf ($40-60 per pair) - I wear the Platinums but there are MANY different types of thermals, they are not all the same. They change dramatically by Extreme Cold levels and Activity levels. A guy manning a post in Siberia would not wear the same thing as someone playing football in Green Bay, WI.
http://www.coldpruf.com/products/

Boots - Gortex with 1000 mg Thinsulate ($150-200) Very comfortable but I only wear these when the temperature high for the day is below freezing. If you wear these on a 40 degree day, your feet are going to sweat like crazy.
https://www.amazon.com/Wolverine-Me...erine+Men's+W05551+Big+Sky+8-Inch+Hunting+Boo

Gloves - ($6-10 per pair) From Europe. Best balance of warmth, comfort and most importantly dexterity while working. Can be bought 1, 5 pack or 10 pack. Surprisingly durable, don't fall apart after 1 winter.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0195UNIZ4/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Pants - Duluth Fire Hose or Fire Hose Flex ($45-70 per pair) - Lifetime warranty, have similar coating to scotch guard to bead off and repel water. Very high quality USA made company. I prefer the FLEX line as I get great mobility while wearing thermals and having bags on my hips.
https://www.duluthtrading.com/store/mens/mens-pants/mens-pants.aspx

Overalls/Bib - ($80-100) I wear a Dickie's Bib from about 5 years ago. Really only break it out when temps are in the teens or single digits. About 15-20 days per winter. Can't find the link but it's made out of the same thick canvas Carhartt jackets are made from and it's lined on the inside with a thermal insulation. It has a two-way front zipper for taking a piss with your bags on and it has side of leg zippers that go from ankle to above the hip(not just the knee) so it's very easy to quickly pull over clothes.

Face - Fleece balaclave ($15) - Best combination of comfort and breathability. Doesn't fog sun glasses while wearing which is important to me as well.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0091CC1OG/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


I've attached links to all my gear, I've tried tons of different brands to get the perfect setup. IMO quality gear is what keeps you comfortable and performing all winter long, it's a legit investment in your business. 

I never understood why some guys will spent $1500 on a Kapex miter but are wearing Walmart $40 boots, Champion $5 thermals....and they whine constantly how their face, hands, toes are numb all winter long.... Absolute fools.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Helly Hansen underwear (polypropelene) as a base layer. Wool is good too.
Long sleeve T shirt.
Flannel work shirt.
Fleece sweater.
Down vest.
Work jacket.
Insulated bib overalls.
Cabella Felt packs rated for minus 100.


Some days you need all of the above, some days not. 
Also depends on the work environment. Wet/windy increases the likelihood of breaking out the big Parka versus the Carhartt jacket.


----------



## SPG (Mar 9, 2017)

No cotton in the winter. Once it gets even just a little bit wet it sucks away your body heat. wool and synthetics will still retain heat when wet and the better synthetic first layers will wick the moisture away keeping you dry and thus warmer.


----------



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

I just bought Russel fleece thermal from Walmart. It "is extreme weight", but is actually not so heavy at body. Walked in it and my underarmour 400g primaloft jacket https://www.amazon.com/Under-Armour-ColdGear-Alpinlite-Insulated/dp/B00E8YD83K for 30 minutes in around 0F with wind chilly around -20F Yesterday and was completely comfortable. Need insulated cap with windshield and probably around 400g Boots. My Kamik nationwide are my favorite boots ever but they can not hold below 15F full work day for me. 
If someone interest had flat tire 14 hours before it at Saturday 1am. Instead of fixing it I simply walked home 2 miles and it was around -5F with wind chilly around -25F. But setup that I had on was technical. Had Baffin Inpact boots https://www.amazon.com/Baffin-Mens-...548029577&sr=8-1&keywords=baffin+impact+boots and so called "high end technical jacket" Compressor from Mountain Hardwear https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-250-ME...-JACKET-SKI-SNOWBOARD-INSULATOR-/282300308629 . Jucket is only 100gr but seal like no other jacket. Actually I was comfortable in that setup too but Impact boots are not made for long distance walking. Again Impact had excellent grip at ice as it is important in winter, you do not want in such weather slip and lose consciousness, it is dead sentence at some back road in 1am in such weather.
Obviously I want you to know about fleece thermal. Look at moment for compressor thermal like this https://www.amazon.com/COOVY-Winter-Thermal-Compression-Armour/dp/B00D5ETO8W . Idea would be that it snug body and has fleece warmth. Idea is, how they sell it thermal shirt has outer compressor layer and inner fleece layer. Zero like for compression, as anyone who live in cold weather know, but shirt capable to snug me all time as I move would be good.


----------

